# Thoughts on cycle???



## jackfowlerPT (Jun 18, 2014)

Right lads im about to jump on my 4rd cycle and just wanted people input/suggestions etc and just general opinion, im no were near 'experienced' and im still learning the ropes, Hears my last 3 cycles;

First cycle was: all Dhacks

Test E only cycle for 12 weeks 500mg/pw just to see how i reacted to the compound, pct started 10 days after last jab and was a mix of nolva and clomid for 4 weeks!

Second cycle was: all Dhacks

Test E 500mg/pw, deca 500mg/pw both for 14 weeks, i dropped the test a week before the deca then waited 3 weeks after last shot of deca till i started pct which consisted of 10 days of HCG 500iu ED then 4 weeks again a mix of nolva/clomid

Third cycle: all dhack

Test E 500mg/pw, boldonone 800mg/pw, for 20 weeks proviron 50mg ED throughout and anavar 50mg ED from week 10-20 pct was same as second cycle!

Now my 4th cycle im wanting to bulk and run test and deca again but this time a little differently, all alpha pharma

Week 1-4 going to run sus/npp monday and friday and deca/npp every wednesday for 4 weeks, then from week 5-14 just the sus/deca every monday and thursday, 50mg of dbol/ED for first 4 weeks and 50mg of anavar ED from week 5-14! And 0.5mg aromasin EOD throughout. My PCT will be the same as 2nd and 3rd cycle, Now my question regarding this course which im due to start the 1st of october, my questions are this

question 1: is it a good idea to run the NPP the first 4 weeks to kick start the deca or will the dbol be enough,

question 2: will the prop in the sus be enough to lets say counteract the shut down from the npp the first 4 weeks and finally

question 4: is there going to be any benifits from running the var i understand i wouldnt get much cut with it as of the type of cycle im running but for strength and anything else you would do/change etc would be massivley appriciated lads, my stats are:

Age 24, 6ft 1, 210lb, 16% BF

thanks for any help....


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Don't bother with the NPP, Dbol is more the adequate for a kickstart. Keep it simple, Sustanon and Deca for as long as need be, the Dbol as a kickstart, keep your estrogen under control and happy days.


----------



## jackfowlerPT (Jun 18, 2014)

Your not the first person to say drop the npp and dbol will be enough! As for estrogen im running aromasin 12.5mg EOD not 0.5 as i said i was thinkong of adex! What about the var mate is there any benifits taking it on a bulk or should i keep it for a cut next year?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

jackfowlerPT said:


> Right lads im about to jump on my 4rd cycle and just wanted people input/suggestions etc and just general opinion, im no were near 'experienced' and im still learning the ropes, Hears my last 3 cycles;
> 
> First cycle was: all Dhacks
> 
> ...


Bit off topic but how did you find recovery after your deca cycle?

ive ran a tren cycle in the past and recovered fine but got some NPP lined up for my next bulker and ive never ran any nandrolone before, just wondered if it was noticeably harder to recover from your deca cycle than the others?


----------



## jackfowlerPT (Jun 18, 2014)

I found PCT absolitly fine mate, testes were in full swing lol felt fine maybe next time after lostening to a few peoples advice id waot a bit longer to start PCT after nandrolone with it being suchba long easter maybe 20-25 days but still run the lct the same 500iu ED for 10 days then nolva/clomid nolve- 40/40/20/20 clomid 150/150/100/50/50..


----------

